# Cliff drops?



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Confidence! Don't get nervous and clam up, gotta be relaxed to absorb correctly. Also do a ride by and inspect the landing and lip so that you know exactly what to expect because usually when you ride up to the drop you can't see past the drop point and that's dangerous if you don't know what to expect.


----------



## Pointy Deity (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks for the advice! Well I gave it a shot yesterday and dropped a cornice at Winter Park. Probably somewhere between 5' and 10', super steep landing. Don't really remember what happened between going over the edge and landing, but I made it!


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

I always walk as close to the edge as I can to get a good look at the landing and spot where I want to touch down. Then I mark the line I want to follow to hit that spot using a branch or by stomping a guiding line in the snow.

Another thing that I do to stoke myself up if I'm half sketched out is remind myself that it always looks 5-6 feet higher than it really is when I'm looking down on it because my eyes are way up in my head, whereas I'll be dropping the thing with my feet. Sounds kind of silly, but I find it useful. Then, once I'm ready, I just count to three and go. Your mind locks in and does what it has to do once your sliding at the thing.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Mystery2many said:


> Confidence! Don't get nervous and clam up, gotta be relaxed to absorb correctly. Also do a ride by and inspect the landing and lip so that you know exactly what to expect because usually when you ride up to the drop you can't see past the drop point and that's dangerous if you don't know what to expect.


Pretty much this.

The other thing to keep in mind is that hitting natural features is a lot different than hitting park jumps. A well designed park jump really doesn't require much from you if you hit it with the proper speed. You can pretty much just ride off of it and sail right into a perfect landing zone. Not so with natural features. Get used to putting yourself into the air with a pop or an ollie and to matching your board angle with the angle of the landing while mid-air. These are things you don't really have to be concerned with when straight airing a park jump.


----------

